# Compatibility question.



## Jynn (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if I could keep a motoro stingray and a black ghost knife together? It would likely be in a 70 gallon "amazon river" style aquarium.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No absolutely not.


the Ray will eat the BGK. and 70g is kinda small for a FW ray.

The shorter and wider well basically the more surface area at substrate level you can have the better for them. They love shallow vast environments. but yep the BGK will be a mear snack for a bigger FW and a meal for a smaller FW


----------



## Jynn (Jan 13, 2010)

Disapointing, Maybe I am underestimating how big the rays get? My last BGK was around 11 inches.


----------



## Agassizii (Jan 16, 2010)

Jynn said:


> Disapointing, Maybe I am underestimating how big the rays get? My last BGK was around 11 inches.


Motoro Rays _(Potamotrygon motoro)_ get up to approximately 100 cm/39 inches. I agree with WhiteDevil. A 70g is definitely too small.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, you can keep a BGK with a ray. Your problem is your tank size. Motoro's at minimum require a footprint of 6x3x2 which is ~ 270g. The smaller rays (retics) can be in a minimum of 6x2x2 which is ~ 180g


----------

